# Need Information: Migrating to NZ (Residence Class Visa) With Australian PR



## EH12

Hi All,

I have a query regarding NZ migration with Australian PR. I recently got Aus PR and haven't entered into Aus. I have plans to enter Aus after 3 months. Recently, I came to know about that if anyone has Aus PR (189), he/she can enter into NZ and will normally be granted a New Zealand residence class visa on arrival.

Other visa opportunities

I want to know further information about this facility. My queries are...

1. I believe I must enter Aus to make my 189 PR valid for 5 years. Then I can move to NZ. I want to know if there are any conditions or tests that I need to fulfill to obtain Residence class visa.

2. 
a) How many years that this Residence class visa is valid for?
b) If it is for 2 years with travel conditions, can I apply for NZ PR before 2 years? 

3. Do I need to hold any job offer from NZ company before entering into NZ? Is it necessary for Residence class visa?

4. Is my partner eligible to apply for NZ PR while I am staying in NZ on residence class visa?

5. Which city is better for living by considering job opportunities for Network Engineer?

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## escapedtonz

EH12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding NZ migration with Australian PR. I recently got Aus PR and haven't entered into Aus. I have plans to enter Aus after 3 months. Recently, I came to know about that if anyone has Aus PR (189), he/she can enter into NZ and will normally be granted a New Zealand residence class visa on arrival.
> 
> Other visa opportunities
> 
> I want to know further information about this facility. My queries are...
> 
> 1. I believe I must enter Aus to make my 189 PR valid for 5 years. Then I can move to NZ. I want to know if there are any conditions or tests that I need to fulfill to obtain Residence class visa.
> 
> 2.
> a) How many years that this Residence class visa is valid for?
> b) If it is for 2 years with travel conditions, can I apply for NZ PR before 2 years?
> 
> 3. Do I need to hold any job offer from NZ company before entering into NZ? Is it necessary for Residence class visa?
> 
> 4. Is my partner eligible to apply for NZ PR while I am staying in NZ on residence class visa?
> 
> 5. Which city is better for living by considering job opportunities for Network Engineer?
> 
> Thanks & Regards.


Hi,
I think you are correct that you must enter Oz on the PR visa that you have gained and then after 5 years you can come to NZ......
But the bit you have missed is that you can only come to NZ if you have Oz citizenship which you can apply for after you have lived in Oz for a minimum 5 years whilst holding Oz PR.
As an Oz citizen and since there is a reciprocal agreement between NZ and Oz, an Oz citizen can come to NZ to live work study so long as they meet the basic criteria without the need to gain NZ PR first.

Obviously this advice is to be taken at face value as I am not a professional advisor.
It is just what I believe of my own personal situation in that as the holder of NZ PR, if I stay here in NZ for a full 5 years and then obtain citizenship, I could if I wanted to - move to Oz to live study work.

Please contact Immigration NZ for guaranteed professional advice and answers to your questions.

Regards

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## topcat83

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> I think you are correct that you must enter Oz on the PR visa that you have gained and then after 5 years you can come to NZ......
> But the bit you have missed is that you can only come to NZ if you have Oz citizenship which you can apply for after you have lived in Oz for a minimum 5 years whilst holding Oz PR.
> As an Oz citizen and since there is a reciprocal agreement between NZ and Oz, an Oz citizen can come to NZ to live work study so long as they meet the basic criteria without the need to gain NZ PR first.
> 
> Obviously this advice is to be taken at face value as I am not a professional advisor.
> It is just what I believe of my own personal situation in that as the holder of NZ PR, if I stay here in NZ for a full 5 years and then obtain citizenship, I could if I wanted to - move to Oz to live study work.
> 
> Please contact Immigration NZ for guaranteed professional advice and answers to your questions.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Nope - it's five years to get citizenship in NZ before you can work in Oz. Australian residents can come and work & live in NZ on their Australian PR from day one. 
Very one-sided, but there you go....


----------



## EH12

Thank you escapedtonz and topcat83 for sharing your views. I also have plans to contact NZ immigration and get detailed information.

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## escapedtonz

topcat83 said:


> Nope - it's five years to get citizenship in NZ before you can work in Oz. Australian residents can come and work & live in NZ on their Australian PR from day one.
> Very one-sided, but there you go....


Wow - extremely one sided for sure. 
Wondering why we didn't pick up on that and went for PR in Oz and then decided which country to try first, but hey ho hindsight is a wonderful thing.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## EH12

I spoke to NZ immigration and they answered my queries.

1. I believe I must enter Aus to make my 189 PR valid for 5 years. Then I can move to NZ. I want to know if there are any conditions or tests that I need to fulfill to obtain Residence class visa.

- No conditions. They said I can enter into NZ without any extra immigration fee. However, visa expires as soon as I leave NZ.

2.
a) How many years that this Residence class visa is valid for? 
- NZ residence class visa is valid as long as Aus PR is valid.

b) If it is for 2 years with travel conditions, can I apply for NZ PR before 2 years?
- It is not 2 years; an expat can stay as long as Aus PR is valid. After entering NZ on a Resident visa and wishes apply for a permanent resident visa in the future, I should make an application for a Variation of Travel Conditions (VOTC) if I wish to travel in the meantime. This costs $180.

Can Australians get a New Zealand Permanent Resident Visa? - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase 

3. Do I need to hold any job offer from NZ company before entering into NZ? Is it necessary for Residence class visa?
- It is not necessary. I am eligible to work under residence class visa.

4. Is my partner eligible to apply for NZ PR while I am staying in NZ on residence class visa?
- partner visa has certain conditions for resident visa expats. They requested to refer NZ immigration website to get more information.

5. Which city is better for living by considering job opportunities for Network Engineer?
- Not asked.

I hope this information helps other expats.

Thanks & Regards.


----------



## Andrew East

escapedtonz said:


> Wow - extremely one sided for sure.
> Wondering why we didn't pick up on that and went for PR in Oz and then decided which country to try first, but hey ho hindsight is a wonderful thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


It's more useful, that's for sure.

Do you think you'll try Australia one day?


----------



## escapedtonz

Andrew East said:


> It's more useful, that's for sure.
> 
> Do you think you'll try Australia one day?


Couldn't say for sure but we'd never say never!
Always said we need to live life to the max here in NZ first before deciding if we wanted to try elsewhere and that in itself means maybe trying a few places in NZ.
Currently in Welly which is fine but we'd like to live near a "nice" beach, not a long windswept one.
Love Mt Maunganui / Tauranga area and I could work out of Hamilton if I got a transfer.
Also like Christchurch and could work from there if I changed roles within the same company.
Wouldn't leave NZ until we have done 5 years and got citizenship.
Have to see what happens in the years to come ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## karan_2891

Dear EH12, 

Regarding point:

4. Is my partner eligible to apply for NZ PR while I am staying in NZ on residence class visa?
- partner visa has certain conditions for resident visa expats. They requested to refer NZ immigration website to get more information.

Is your partner a holder of AUS PR like you? If yes, shouldn't same work rights etc be applicable for your partner too? Or are the rules different for Primary and Secondary PR applicants?


----------



## karan_2891

Also, I have a similar question. How about the entitlement under an Aussie residency to NZ state health care? Will AUS PR be able to get medicare benefits in NZ like a NZ Citizen/PR holder would get (specifically maternity benefits), provided that the AUS PR holder is working in NZ? A friend of mine is under a similar situation. She is about to join a NZ govt organization (on AUS PR). Unfortunately private healthcare is not included in her package. The company she is joining does have a competitive provider that provides health insurance to the employees (Southern Cross), and this is who employees there uses to complement the state health system...

Any tips would be much appreciated.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## topcat83

karan_2891 said:


> Also, I have a similar question. How about the entitlement under an Aussie residency to NZ state health care? Will AUS PR be able to get medicare benefits in NZ like a NZ Citizen/PR holder would get (specifically maternity benefits), provided that the AUS PR holder is working in NZ? A friend of mine is under a similar situation. She is about to join a NZ govt organization (on AUS PR). Unfortunately private healthcare is not included in her package. The company she is joining does have a competitive provider that provides health insurance to the employees (Southern Cross), and this is who employees there uses to complement the state health system...
> 
> Any tips would be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


It looks like there is a reciprocal healthcare agreement between Australia & NZ - so I believe that an Australian resident is covered.
See Reciprocal health agreements | Ministry of Health NZ


----------

